# Loving rats in NC need homes



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a large amount of sweet ratties looking for their forever homes. 

Males,
1 baby dumbo, mis marked black self
2 Baby, black Berkshire, top ear
1 young adult male black self, top ear
2 double rex dumbo 

Females
1 adult female black dumbo with white spot on tummy
1 young adult black self dumbo
1 baby agouti self top ear
1 baby agouti mismarked bareback
1 blue Berkshire dumbo with headshot
2 blue double rex dumbo

Asking adoption fee of $20 per same gender pair. For more info please email me at. [email protected]


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Update:
Available Males
1 young adult black self top ear

Available Females
1 female black self dumbo young adult
1 female irish dumbo adult

Also 2 more of the adult rescues have given birth on 2-11-16
There are 19 of them. If interested in adopting any of these rescues please email me [email protected]


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Where were you six months ago, lol. Ugh. I moved in August from NC and was looking for newbies. Oh well.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol were did you relocate to?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Vermont.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Update: Am not a breeder these were rescue rats that gave birth.The two litters are agouti and black. Some capped abd bareback with blazes. Some Berkshire. Some normal coat and some rex coat. All top ear.Will be ready around the 17th of this month.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

RatSanctuary said:


> Update: Am not a breeder these were rescue rats that gave birth.The two litters are agouti and black. Some capped abd bareback with blazes. Some Berkshire. Some normal coat and some rex coat. All top ear.Will be ready around the 17th of this month.


Man - I really thought you were a breeder. With a name like "Rat*Sanctuary*", you're being so very misleading. How dare you.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol oops


----------

